# MFTS



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Blessed tried this before but I think we have enough traffic down here now on FFTS to have our own Music For the Soul every week starting on Friday and running through the weekend just like TTMB. What do y'all think? What should we call it?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds good Reel Time. MFTS sounds good also.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Lets do it


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Sing it!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Priase the Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Mercy me*


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Phillips, Craig and Dean*


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*This song is very special to me. I had a soloist perform it at my Dad's Memorial Service. It is also my prayer for my life.*


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

*He's Alive*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

How great thou art. Carrie Underwood
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=pLLMzr3PFgk&desktop_uri=/watch?v=pLLMzr3PFgk


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> How great thou art. Carrie Underwood
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=pLLMzr3PFgk&desktop_uri=/watch?v=pLLMzr3PFgk


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks RT..Some great songs here. Love Mercy Me.

How about the best Tenor and range ever...

Whew...goosebumps.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't be moved Followers of Christ :dance:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Tim Hughes*

Caution: Video is about Christ about to crucified. It is gruesome and powerful. 
It may not be appropriate for younger viewers. Just listen to the music if you don't want to watch.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Ray Boltz*


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Caution: Video is about Christ about to crucified. It is gruesome and powerful.
> It may not be appropriate for younger viewers. Just listen to the music if you don't want to watch.


Amen Reel Time. The video was very appropriate for the lyrics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good music everyone.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Michael W Smith*


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Fish&Chips said:


> Amen Reel Time. The video was very appropriate for the lyrics. Thanks for posting.


X2 for me. Great video for this weekend.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------

